# Superbags- what's the story.



## Jim (Mar 6, 2011)

I read about Superbags on another thread- can someone give me some more info on them?

How does the different levels of fineness work? are some just too fine except for special jobs?

Can you see them being useful in a home kitchen?

I was thinking one may be helpful for my yogurt making.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

No love for the superbags?


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 8, 2011)

They can take my fryer filters when they pry them out of my cold, dead hands!


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 9, 2011)

They were the rage a while back and I bought a couple, but hardly use them.... too small IMHO. But then I found a reusable nylon fryer filter that I use ALL the time, especially to make stock. I don't think it would remove the red from a tomato, but it's rather fine. Something seems to tell me it was like 5 micron.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> They can take my fryer filters when they pry them out of my cold, dead hands!





UnConundrum said:


> They were the rage a while back and I bought a couple, but hardly use them.... too small IMHO. But then I found a reusable nylon fryer filter that I use ALL the time, especially to make stock. I don't think it would remove the red from a tomato, but it's rather fine. Something seems to tell me it was like 5 micron.



Do you have a source for it?


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks to Warren I am all squared away- Thank you Sir!


Miroil filter bag-


----------

